# Please would you help identify this chamber piece?



## nightoul (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello,
I would like to apologize if this is not appropriate to ask for on this forum but I've tried almost everything to find out what the name of this lovely chamber music is.
Would you please take a few seconds and listen to it?
Thank you...






Also feel free to delete this topic when it's resolved.


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

There is not much to listen to in this spot. You may contact the company of the product. They should be able to tell you which piece of music they used for their spot.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, no. 1


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Perotin said:


> Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, no. 1


^^^ Give that contributor a cigar!

Here is a youtube link to the named piece:


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I don't smoke! :lol:
(And would also discourage others from doing that!)


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

Spot on. Thanks for the serendipity of this topic.


----------



## nightoul (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

